# POLL TIME!!!! What Flavor can you just NOT stand? What flavor do you LOVE?



## Hawkeye (Feb 28, 2007)

Or what flavor are you in between on (like you love it in some places but hate it in others?)

For me:
I HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE-I mean I start gagging with mint. It's very hard to use toothpaste! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thank God they came out with cinnamon! But I just don't like mint. I don't know what it is. 

Licorice. I can't stand it. I smell it-I'm done. Can't go any further. Hate it. The worst part is, I can taste it too in different sauces etc. I don't know why-I can just taste it and then I can't eat anymore.

I LOVE caramel. Love it. Put it in my coffee, ice cream, everything.

A flavor I'm indifferent to: Orange. I love oranges, I love orange juice, but the moment you use it as flavor in a dish. I can't eat it. Dunno what's wrong with me!

Ginger: In certain foods its really good but in others I can't like the taste of it. I don't know why either!

That's pretty much it for now but what about you?


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 28, 2007)

I hate artificial cherry, it's nasty. Although I don't mind TAB energy drink, well I can drink like half of one before the taste becomes too much for me.
I love cinnamon and citrus flavours


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 28, 2007)

I hate licorice, some strong, fakish almond flavors, fake chocolate, and fake banana.  BLECH!

My favorites are chocolate, vanilla, and green apple (depending on what we're talking about of course!)


----------



## mallory (Feb 28, 2007)

I hate artificial watermelon like watermelon Jolly Ranchers. Blech!

I also can't stand black licorice or black jellybeans. Red licorice, I love.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 28, 2007)

I love vanilla, sugary stuff (creme brulee comes to mind), coffee, whipped cream, tangerines.

I hate mint paired with chocolate or fruits paired with chocolate. IMO, they should never be combined ever. I also hate the flavor of Red Bull and most energy drinks. I hate fake flavors overall, though


----------



## amelia.jayde (Feb 28, 2007)

i really, really hate artificial banana flavors.. yuck!

i love apple flavored things, though. <3


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 28, 2007)

I despise artificial Grape.. GRAPES DONT TASTE LIKE THAT!!
i also hate black licorice.. green runts. they taste like soap. ew.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 28, 2007)

I cannot stand COFFEE! Seriously, we have an automatic coffee machine at work, and when I use milk for my chocolate, very occasionally on single drop of coffee (and its not strong coffee either) will fall in, all I can taste is the coffee so I toss the WHOLE drink. Anything with coffee, I can detect a mile away. 
Don't like orange either. Nor citrus zest of any kind. Or fake *glaze* cherry taste. (altho I do love the fake cherry candies, yeah I know.)
Don't like aniseed either.
Yes I am fussy.

I LOVE vanilla and caramel.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 28, 2007)

*Hate:* Blackcurrant, Artificial Banana, RedBull (what ever flavour that is), Spearmint

*Love:* Cherry, Vanilla, Coconut, Cardoman, Violet, Rose, Almond, Lemon, Blood Orange


----------



## Willa (Feb 28, 2007)

Based on my love of Jelly Belly's, here are my Top 5 of fake flavored food/lipsticks...

Hate : Licorice, Buttered popcorn (but I love real pop corn), coffee, moka, margaritas. 

Love : Red apple, Island punch, kiwi, orange sorbet, citrus


----------



## Ambi (Feb 28, 2007)

I hate vanilla [can't even wear MAC lip products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]. I used to have such a sweet tooth but I quit smoking about a year and a half ago and since then everything sweet disgusts me, weird. Love salmiac though, and coffee!


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_I HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE-I mean I start gagging with mint. It's very hard to use toothpaste! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank God they came out with cinnamon! But I just don't like mint. I don't know what it is. _

 



*Oh, god: THANK YOU!!!!*




Everyone always looks at me like I'm a lunatic when I say this! I have the exact same response as you! I even make them use non-mint toothpaste at the dentist office. For awhile, the only other option they had was the kids' flavors! Bubblegum flavored toothpaste was weird, but still better than vomiting on the dentist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In fact, when I first started dating my husband I told him I wouldn't kiss him after he brushed his teeth, because it made me sick. I actually told him "it makes me sick!" He changed his toothpaste and married me anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also hate, but not nearly as violently, artificial peach flavors. Ew. I also hate products that smell like peach (body lotions, etc...). They smell spoiled to me. 

I love cinnamon and nutmeg and, to a lesser degree, vanilla.

I am lukewarm on fruit tastes (other than peach). 

Hazelnut is a tricky one for me. It usually smells good (I'm thinking coffee here), but sometimes it's just gone horribly wrong once I taste it! 

Cute thread! :ilike:


----------



## Katja (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I hate mint paired with chocolate_

 
*Agreed!  It's ICK. * Quote:

  I cannot stand COFFEE!  
 
*Ditto.  I hate anything coffee flavored.* Quote:

  I despise artificial Grape.. GRAPES DONT TASTE LIKE THAT!!  
 
**gag* Same here.

I also hate black licorice, beer, basil, pesto, and buttered popcorn flavor.

LOVE:  Strawberry, cinnamon, french vanilla, GARLIC, honey, chai, and coconut. *


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 28, 2007)

Hate:
artificial banana flavor
artificial grape flavor
toffee anything
popcorn
licorice
cinnamon
broccoli and cauliflower. 
tea
coke
pepsi
rootbeer
fruit flavored soda/water/anything carbonated
pistachio
seafood. Any kind of seafood. I can  taste...something...that isn't right...there. Hate it. And the texture isn't good either.

I'm indifferent about vanilla. I like the flavor if it's not saccharine sweet.

LOVE:
cherry (jolly ranchers, sweettarts, sprees, whatever)
lemon
green apple
caramel
coffee
dr pepper (the  drink, not anything dp flavored)
strawberry
raspberry
butter
real chocolate


----------



## sharyn (Feb 28, 2007)

algae. The smell... the taste... the thought of it makes me gag


----------



## Katja (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_algae. The smell... the taste... the thought of it makes me gag_

 
*That's a different one!  Like sea kelp, seaweed,  or salty sea scent?*


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*...**buttered popcorn flavor....

*_

 

Oh yeah... that's a good one! yuck.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 28, 2007)

Hate:
Licorice
Ginger
Bittermelon (Ampalaya)
Chocolate dipped cherries
Banana  shakes & oatmeal or anything mixed with it (strawberry banana etc) EW.
Artificial grape anything

Like:
Garlic
Onion
Butter
Fresh apples
Cheesecake


----------



## moonrevel (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only weirdo who doesn't like mint toothpaste.  I *hate* mint toothpaste, and as such, I thank whatever toothpaste god decided to come out with cinnamon toothpaste.

I really don't like fake cherry or grape flavoring, like in Skittles.  My fiance and I always split up candies that have a variety of flavors; I get the citrus ones, and he gets the cherry and grape ones.  I love real cherries and grapes, though.  

Also, I know a lot of people like them, but I'm sorry: whatever genius at Jelly Belly thought that the wonderful taste of buttered popcorn would translate into a yummy jelly bean should be fired as far as I'm concerned.  It just doesn't work.  I mean, what's next, sour cream and onion potato chip jelly beans?


----------



## Katja (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 

 
_ It just doesn't work.  I mean, what's next, sour cream and onion potato chip jelly beans?_

 
*Have you seen the Harry Potter jelly bean flavors??  Vomit, rotten egg, earthworm, earwax, booger, dirt... I'd totally be on for some sour cream and onion potato chip jelly beans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 1, 2007)

Hate: Artificial watermelon! Gag me!, dark chocolate bleeehhh, and another for licorice!

Looove: Strawberry, coconut, vanilla, garlic, caramel, wintermint (wintergreen), cinnamon (the spice and the candied taste)


----------



## queenofdisaster (Mar 1, 2007)

hate: 
artificial banana
artificial watermelon
artificial strawberry
fruit flavored ice cream
licorice
egg
sushi
fast food

love:
chocolate
vanilla
cherry
seafood
garlic
onion
basil
horseradish (dont ask why but i love it)
anything spicy, unless it's unbearable

and HEY those buttered popcorn jelly bellys are awesome. haha.


----------



## moonrevel (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*Have you seen the Harry Potter jelly bean flavors??  Vomit, rotten egg, earthworm, earwax, booger, dirt... I'd totally be on for some sour cream and onion potato chip jelly beans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*_

 
Hahah, I keep a bag of those at my desk at work in case someone makes the mistake of pissing me off.  "Here, have a jelly bean.  What do you mean it takes like vomit?"

When I first bought a box of them (I had to - I'm a total Harry Potter freak), I thought that it was a joke, like, they say it's grass but it's really apple or something.  I took one bite and I was like, "Yeah, that really tastes like vomit."  That'll teach me to buy into gimmicks in the future.


----------



## zori (Mar 2, 2007)

Dislike the following: black licorice, banana (love actual banana but hate anything banana flavoured or mixed with it especially cocktails), mango, elychee 
My favs are coffee (coffee ice cream, coffee cake, coffee anything but I'm not a regular coffee drinker ... go figure), cinammon, chocolate, coconut


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 3, 2007)

HATE AND DESPISE FAKE PINEAPPLE
I like pineapple.. NOT the artificial version
Also hate fake chocolate, bleck...

I love fake cherry, fake raspberry and cookies and cream!


----------



## Carmen75 (Mar 4, 2007)

I hate anything that has anise flavor to it (like Licorice), I love cherry flavor, chocolate, vanila (anything that smells like vanila..)


----------



## kradge79 (Mar 4, 2007)

Hate: fake watermelon, green olives, black licorice, vanilla (more the scent then the flavor), caramel (not real caramel, the fake put it in your drink kind)

Love: chocolate, coffee, cherry (fake or real), grape (fake or real), tons of other things


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 4, 2007)

hate: black licorice, artifical watermelon, artificial cherry, artifical grape, anything seafood

love: coconut, vanilla, chocolate, coffee


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Mar 8, 2007)

Hate: Licorice
Love: watermelon


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Mar 8, 2007)

Hate:  Coconut
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love:   Vanilla


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 8, 2007)

Loves:
Stuff that flavors food like Onion and Garlic. Also cinnamon, and ANYTHING Mango or pear. 

Hates:
sprouts, eggplant, Ginger but I love ginger snaps... I'm not very picky though... there aren't many things I don't like


----------



## Rubiez (Mar 9, 2007)

love: coconut.

hates: black licorice, artificial watermelon...any kind..lipgloss twizzlers..candies..just nasty


----------



## SweetPink (May 29, 2009)

I'm like you Hawkeye *Mint* (or menthal, or w/e) makes me GAGG! Urghh i hate it! Toothpaste and mouthwash are a trial every day, but when i buy a lipgloss/balm i loooove the look of and then taste & smell that any dreaded mint... arrgghhhhh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. i could cry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love love looooove *Vanilla* flavor though ~ or anything sweeeet (like strawberry blah blah).... Yum!


----------



## emmalay (May 29, 2009)

Hate:
grape anything, black licorice, the scent of roses BLECH

Love:
Vanilla
Lime is my most favorite in the world
Coconut


----------



## n_c (May 29, 2009)

Artificial cherry is the nastiest shit ever!


----------



## Mabelle (May 29, 2009)

i LOATH the taste of Green Apple and Watermelon. As in the fake candy tastes. Green Apple actually gives me a head ache.

I LOVE mint everything, i love cherry, vanilla, irish cream, garlic (mmmm), orange, fruit punch, lime (lollipops), onions, dr pepper, root beer mmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like Mango, but i find mango flavoured things to be overwelhming.

i HHATTTEEEE Banana!!! I hate it so much!!! And banana is in like 80% of smoothies! yuck!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 29, 2009)

I totally hate vanilla flavored anything.....and that includes the smell of it as well....


----------



## coachkitten (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I totally hate vanilla flavored anything.....and that includes the smell of it as well...._

 
Do you mind the vanilla smell/taste of MAC lipsticks and/or lipglasses?


----------



## TISH1124 (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Do you mind the vanilla smell/taste of MAC lipsticks and/or lipglasses?_

 
it took me forever to tolerate it.....But it's very mild so I manage...But candles, drinks etc....makes me gag!


----------



## User35 (May 29, 2009)

Hate :
Brocoli
tripe (taste smell texture yuck !)
artificial grape



Love:
Beer
kettle corn is the shizz
pineapple


----------



## XNirvanaFreakX (May 29, 2009)

I hate spearmint and coffee flavored things. They make me sick. Also some cherry flavored things, though that kind of depends. I LOVE watermelon though.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 29, 2009)

I HATE root beer! Have never liked it. Same with black licorce. Mint ice cream, gum in general all make me gag.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (May 30, 2009)

I HATE BUBBLEGUM flavored anything >(
And I hate meat also, it just tastes super gross to me.

I like everything else... especially sweets and salty things and cheeses... xD


----------



## kittykit (May 30, 2009)

I love vanilla, passion fruit (not artificial).

I hate anything artificial fruits flavoured (strawberry, cherry, banana, coconut...). Yikes!!!!


----------



## Tahti (May 31, 2009)

I like most sour and salty foods... 
I hate the taste of most sugary & spicy things, and I absolutely LOATHE beets. I like some versions of spiciness... usually just pepper, or wasabi, but I really hate Indian food et cetera.

I LOVE lemons/limes and put them on/in nearly everything I eat. Cinnamon and sage too... Liquorice... Salmiakki... Sushi - the crispy salmon flavour, OMG so good!!! I love green apples too (I hate red ones) and mushrooms. Omg mushrooms <3 so f*ing yummy! And tomato soup...


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 1, 2009)

love coffee, chocolate, pineapple flavored anything...

 hate licorice, beets, melon and cantalope.


----------



## Vixxan (Jun 1, 2009)

Hate:  Any type of meat that has been sweetned, Miracle whip (words can't describe my hate of this stuff), licorice, apple pie, sweet pickles, beets, and fake coffee creamer.

Love: Mint.  I have a bad mint addiction.


----------



## franimal (Jun 1, 2009)

I pretty much love all flavors, and I enjoy a wide variety of foods.

I don't care for licorice and brined or pickled foods like olives, sauerkraut, pickled ginger or pickles, but I'm not gonna freak out if I accidentally eat some. 

One thing I'm surprised ppl haven't mentioned is mushrooms. Lots of ppl can't stand those.

I loooove vanilla, sushi, balsamic vinegar, strawberries


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ohhh I loathe Beets too....YUCKKKKKKKKKKKK

ready for the thing I really like...this will make you gag....I LOVE eating Liver!! yep NO to beets Yes to LIVER lol


----------



## Ernie (Jun 1, 2009)

Beet hater too, not just the smell, but the texture and taste.
Fish,mango,papaya,eggplant,any kind of sprouts,pumpkin.

Love: Non artificial vanilla,oolong tea, black and red licorice,cotton candy,chocolate,plums,cherries,raspberries,coffee ice cream(not coffee),cilantro,lemon,cinnamon,yeast,salt.


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 1, 2009)

I love chocolate and I like mint, but I HATE them together.  I also cannot stand sugar in my coffee or tea. I literally find it gag enducing.

I love chocolate, salty stuff, cheesy stuff, fresh pineapple or oranges, any kind of smoky BBQ flavor. Oh and Thai food, Tom Kha Gai (sp?) soup.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And if I'm really in a PMS'y, throw caution to the wind kind of mood, I will dip pieces of a Hershey bar directly into a jar of peanut butter. Oh yeah.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 3, 2009)

Hate: 
Artificial cherry - makes me puke. any food with it just makes me feel like i'm drinking the nasty cough syrup
papaya, cempedak (tropical fruits)
Coffee - unless it is cold and sweetened with vanilla and cream and all
Butter

Love:
Chocolate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vanilla 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - i love vanilla coke a lot
Orange

I am indifferent to bananas. I used to hate them but now there are some species that I love while others remain yucky to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need to check out the taste of licorice because so many hate it.


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 3, 2009)

Not a fan of:

licorice
gingerbread 
artificial flavored drinks (like Orange Drink, Apple Drink, pop is okay)
chocolate with mint or orange flavours
cottage cheese
parsley
pumpkin

Really love:

Lemon/Lime citrus flavors
Chocolate
Cheeses (that are not cottage cheese)
Salt and Vinegar anything really
Coffee (Latte style)
Garlic (not raw but in foods)
Spicy flavours
Avacado (mmmm)


----------

